
How Grasshopper Became Profitable Within 1 Year - DXL
http://mixergy.com/siamak-taghaddos-interview
======
sqs
Venture Voice did an interesting interview with the same people:
[http://www.venturevoice.com/2009/05/siamak_taghaddos_and_dav...](http://www.venturevoice.com/2009/05/siamak_taghaddos_and_david_hauser_of_grasshopper.html)

------
bjclark
Hey, that's the company I work for.

~~~
BRadmin
I've used you guys for ~4 years when you were gotvmail -- great service!

------
randylwebster
Great interview. It answered a lot of my question for my idea and website..
Great Great interview.. Thanks you guys for sharing..

